# Them Bones, Them Bones...



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Discoe's OFA hip evaluation: Excellent!
Couldn't be prouder of my little Bean!
This is like the perfect third birthday present


----------



## AkariKuragi (Dec 19, 2011)

Yay! ^^ Congrats. :3 Beautiful dog.


----------



## KLindsey (Feb 3, 2012)

YAY!!!! That is great news!!!!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

That is truly good news! With the horror stories that you can get wrapped up in sometimes, I think it takes some of the joy out of owning a GSD.

I get so worried about Bear sometimes with his little owies. He thumps himself and cries and it takes so much out of me!

All the best you you and your Discoe!


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks, everyone!
You're right about that, Oskar! From the things I read on my Facebook feed to the things I see at work, it's a constant reminder of how scary and dangerous the world can be, not only for us but for our dogs as well. It seems that getting old truly is a privilege for them nowadays, and little moments like these help me to remember that they're here not just to help us through the dark times, but share in the bright ones as well. I was joking with my breeder earlier that she must have called the house while I was at work and told Discoe the good news, too, because when I got home, she was "talking" at the top of her lungs and galloping all over the place like she had just gotten hold of a winning lottery ticket...lol.

I remember when Discoe was a pup, and would get so wound up that she'd fly face-first into a wall, or be galloping one way and looking another and would crack her head on a door frame. I'm pretty sure over the course of her first eight months, my heart must have stopped about three times a day over something she did...lol. They really are our babies. All this time later and she's no worse for the wear...you'd think I'd have stopped worrying by now...lol

The best to you and Bear, too! He's a cutey!


----------

